
The Umbrella man - DrScump
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umbrella_man_(assassination_of_John_F._Kennedy)
======
DrScump
Errol Morris' short film (6'36") here:

[https://www.nytimes.com/video/opinion/100000001183275/the-
um...](https://www.nytimes.com/video/opinion/100000001183275/the-umbrella-
man.html)

